# shower door does not close properly



## donald73d (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a shower door that seems to have sagged and does not close correctly. I can see the top side of the door is not level.  The door has a piano and the piece its hinged to is screwed to the wall.  Does not look like any adjustments. The door is held closed by a full length magnet, but its only closed at the top not at the bottom.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2012)

Do the hinge bolts go thru the glass?


----------



## donald73d (Feb 15, 2012)

The bolts/screws do not go thru the glass.  Upon further investigation the two sides of the door assembly fit over a smaller inside piece and the inside pieces  (one on each side) are screwed to the tile.  The assembly goes over these pieces and has screws that screw against it, thus allowing for sides that are not level on a vertical basis.  However one side is already adjusted out, but I guess it needed to go further out to fix this problem.


----------



## swiftcreek (Feb 16, 2012)

Most of those style of doors do have adjustments within the hinge side or the magnet side. Look for the small screws and back one of them out and see if there is a slot for adjustment. Those screws can be hard to get out sometimes so be careful not to strip them.


----------



## Selvin1 (Feb 10, 2015)

My shower door has a skirt at the bottom with a rubber flap that catches so it is extremely hard to close. Slamming hard is the only cure right now. There is a screw (at the top of the shower door )that is small.  The rubber flap at the bottom also is screwed on. Please help ;-) just moved into condo and resources arent there for handy helper. Thank you .


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2015)

Selvin1 said:


> My shower door has a skirt at the bottom with a rubber flap that catches so it is extremely hard to close. Slamming hard is the only cure right now. There is a screw (at the top of the shower door )that is small.  The rubber flap at the bottom also is screwed on. Please help ;-) just moved into condo and resources arent there for handy helper. Thank you .



Welcome to the site.
Your not the first here with that problem. Can you post a picture of is so we can see the profile.


----------



## More1best-Homes (Mar 3, 2015)

Use a toothbrush for scrubbing the metal frame around your shower door. A paint scraper can help get the gunk where the metal meets the shower or door, and a razor, carefully and gently applied, can scrape mineral spots off flat glass.


----------

